# Ceado E37T



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

Has anyone got any experience with the Ceado E37T.

The specs look similar to the Mythos 1. Similar power motor, bigger burrs, also Ti Nitride coated. Looks like a bit of a beast.

Overkill?

Worth the extra few hundred ££ over the E37S?

Cheers

GP

http://www.ceado.com/en/product/75.html


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Extra few hundred, where are you getting a price from these a lot more than a standard e37s


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Seems like the E37S would still be the pick for home use, barring the TiN burrs (though thinking about it, I feel this would be moot for home use as well, other than being shinier, and therefore better)

Seems like they would be directly interchangeable, anyone fancy trying?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

hooly fook again the crap about controlling temperature in the grinding chamber.....

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38360-Want-one-Mazzer-ZM&p=496116#post496116

The standard e37s will do you just as well for home use and the burrs are good for 600 or is it 800Kg..


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Theory vs practice?

After putting 5kg through my E37S to break it in the collar around the top was very hot to the touch, ergo fans, because that's proof it heats up in theory with repeated 20g doses, if not as much.

Hifi manufacturers make a fortune marketing theory based off extremes that have no real value in practice (this cable has better conductive properties in a lab under sensitive equipment, so why not sell it to be better for ears as well?), why not coffee equipment?


----------

